# Cleaning white horse



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I know of two things that might help, I used to have a white Palomino and it worked on her pretty well. ESPECIALY the shampoo, she was white after one wash! I LOVE this stuff, but it's a tad expensive, or at least it was at the place where I got it from.

When you bathe her try this shampoo - Gold Nuggets Super Whitening Shampoo

I don't remember the name of this thing, I think it's "Grooming block" or something to that effect. It's a small rectangular black block, when you buy it it will be wrapped in plastic with a maroon label and gold writing and I got it at the Co-op. It will help get the dust off of her.

And "Black as Knight" may make a Whitening product, you would have to look and see. I hope this helps!!

*Edited to add - The block should be called the "Slick'N'Easy"*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks! Will look at local stores...


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

-laughs- i know what you mean. i have a cremello colt who is a full time pasture horse....thats fun....

anyway, he is ALWAYS dirty, sometimes i just have to turn away.lol

but i found that brite-n-white works the best! i love this stuff, yes it is purple, but don't let that scare you, its awesome stuff.

as far as batheing her one a week huge no no!! horses hae natural oils in their skin and when we bathe them we strip them of that natural protaction. i would recomend closer to once a month, i only bathe my boy when i have to for like a show or something. don't just do it to do it, if you are going to havea reason.lol 

have fun! and like i said this stuff works great!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I use Oster Ecs Show Whiteshampoo. It is vanilla scented and a little bit goes a long way. I got it from stateline tack and it is really cheap. I will attach a link to it.

http://www.statelinetack.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=SLT054929

Hope this helps! It works on my new guy


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, especially after it rains, my horse likes to roll in the mud a bit, & since she's a light buckskin, it's hard to get her to look super clean! LOL well I mean it's hard to not make it noticeable.
But most of the time she doesn't roll so usually she's very clean. I do bathe her too. 
But yeah, try those products they should work well.


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

You can also go to the grocery store or Sally's beauty supply and get "shimmer lights" shampoo, it's made for little old ladies with grey hair but works on horses well, and it used to be cheaper than the stuff made for horses. I wouldn't bathe with shampoo more than once a week, if that much, because it dries their coats. The other product I love is Vetrolin. I mix it with water in a bucket and spot clean manure stains on my white horse and it keeps him relatively white between baths. A good firm rubber curry goes a long way also. 

PS - with the whitening shampoos, make sure you rub the suds in until they turn from purple to white or else your horse may be blue when you rinse. I only made that mistake once!


----------

